# Learning Support



## LearnWithLucy (3 mo ago)

Hello everyone!
My name is Lucy and I am a certified teacher from British Columbia, Canada. I tutor students of all ages, mentor parents with homeschooling programs, and help youth find jobs or get into university! Visit my website at www.learnwithlucy.org to learn more.


----------



## [email protected] (3 mo ago)

LearnWithLucy said:


> Hello everyone!
> My name is Lucy and I am a certified teacher from British Columbia, Canada. I tutor students of all ages, mentor parents with homeschooling programs, and help youth find jobs or get into university! Visit my website at www.learnwithlucy.org to learn more.


----------



## [email protected] (3 mo ago)

Hi Lucy! I'm just introducing Leading Edge Tutors, a tutor directory for online and in-person tutoring for all subjects, grades, lessons and locations. Those looking for a tutor may contact and work with tutors directly. Tutors keep 100% of their fees. LeadingEdgeTutors.com. 😊


----------

